# matching cichlid stones to a 3D background



## dcarey5 (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm going to be setting up a 75 gallon Mbuna tank and will be using the Underwater Galleries brand cichlid stones. I like these stones because they are shaped and painted to look like limestone. My question is this: does anyone know of a good 3D background that would match the stones? Thanks!


----------



## Biciclid (Jan 27, 2016)

I use that kind of artificial hollw stone more for my southamerican cichlids and loricarids, for mbuna I prefer a (big) pile of real rocks and a painted backdrop. I get the feeling they are more at ease with "caves" with multiple exits where they don't get trapped. But it is only my thoughts about it


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Since both the stones and the background will acquire algae, I would not worry too much about matching them. I've seen backgrounds that come in gray or brown...go for the gray. It may be a darker gray then the stones initially, but as algae grows, they will look more alike.


----------



## dcarey5 (Nov 8, 2016)

Thank you both for the feedback. I did find a gray "cichlid rock" background from universal rock. Pricey put pretty cool looking. I also like the idea of using real limestone. We've got plenty of that in Indiana and I could easily get big pieces for free. I'm just worried about the weight. I've read a lot of horror stories about bottoms falling out of the tanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A lot? It has never happened to anyone I know. You can fill the tank with rocks and still not have too much weight. I like rocks better too...easier to get a sick or holding fish out of the tank if they can't hide inside an enclosed space...and cleaning inside is a trick too.

Look for a rock that is smooth to minimize injuries when fish bump the rocks.


----------



## dcarey5 (Nov 8, 2016)

I bought my tank on Black Friday and got a real good deal on it. It's a Marineland 75 gallon. When I read the reviews I read the stories of the tank bottoms failing. That's where I'm getting my info on tank fails. What I'm reading on this forum is as long as I carefully stack the rock on the bare bottom before I add sand I should be good. There is a limestone quarry near my house. Perhaps it's time to have a look around. 
I appreciate all of the feedback and ideas!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I wouldn't worry at all about any tank bottom failing. Lot's of the people in the reviews sections are not to be trusted to be completely honest. As DJ mentioned I personally can't think of one person that I know of that has ever had a tank bottom fail, and I know a number of guys in my local club that have over 200 tanks running in their fish rooms. So I would not worry if I were you. Not to mention two of my own tanks are Marineland 75g tanks and I've never had any issue withthem.

3D bg & rocks- I build all my own 3D bg's and when I do I usually paint my rocks in the same matching colors as the paint I use on the 3dbg just like I did on my most recent build here viewtopic.php?f=30&t=400546 Maybe look and see if you can find a 3dbg that you really like the colors of and then paint the cichlid stone to match the bg.


----------

